# yellow leaves brown spots



## rottielover (Mar 2, 2009)

hi my plants are lowlife its 3 weeks old and it has curling up leaves and burnt tips yellow leaves brown spots on older leaves i stop giving nutes for already 3 watering i gave water evey two days ph levels at 6.5 some times 6.2 into promix soil can anyone help my ladies look at these pictures it my help
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showfull.php?photo=6976
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showfull.php?photo=6978


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

i have that right now, but apparently a lot worse, i cant see it happening see some spots that look like brown spots. idk maybe your light is too close, humidity is too high, or even mites. dont know much about humidity problems, i probably have them, but i dont have something to check that with. do you have a fan? burnt tips would probably be light problems. i had that loads of times this grow, i cant adjust the light right for anything lol. didnt look like any nute burn to me in the pics. i think my leaves did that from lack of nutrients you might have an essential nutrient being locked out.

correct me, as you will, if im wrong on any of this m.p.ers

but if you want better answers you might want to add these


what your light setup? how close is your light?
what is the npk value on the nutes youve been using?
how often do you give nutes?

i wont be answering this part, but the others will and theyll have better answers for you.

its actually looking nothing like my problem now that i look at it, might be the start though. check for bugs with a magnifying glass. oh and im probably completely off here but im taking some stabs at it. oh check the sticky too, you might be able to fix it on your own


----------



## rottielover (Mar 2, 2009)

150 watt hps two tf flos tubes the lights are hanging over 18 inches 
n is 2.00% p is 1.00% k is 2.00% i water once evey week 2tbs into 2 gl of water


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 2, 2009)

what are you using to measure ph, what to adjust it?

what nutes?

how many days is 3 waterings? how much water per watering?

does water splash back up or slosh onto the leaves when you water?(what it kinda looks like if not ph)

what is the ph of the water that runs out?


----------



## rottielover (Mar 2, 2009)

i just watered with dolomite lime into the promix to help me with the ph and magnesium and calcium what level ph should i keep it at when i water the girls
i havent water with food for 3 watering then i flushed my plants last week on the 25 when i water i let the water drain down from the bottom of the pot 
now that i know its female can i water with bloom my next watering its 3 weeks old and it lowlfe


----------

